# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Dieetpillen

## BrokenHeart

Hallo iedereen! 
Ik heb een vraagje over dieetpillen..
Ik wil er gaan kopen, maar ik weet niet welke.
Weet misschien iemand welk merk van dieetpillen enz.. het beste zijn??
Het schijnt ook dat de dieetpillen die niet zoveel kosten, niet zo goed zijn, is dat waar?? Want veel geld heb ik nu ook weer niet..
Bedankt :Smile:  

Xxx

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi BrokenHeart,

Waarom wil je precies dieetpillen en niet op de reguliere manier afvallen. Heb ik ook gedaan, zeer succesvol.
Dieetpillen kunnen erg gevaarlijk voor je lichaam zijn. Mocht je supplementen gebruiken, dan kun je het beste kijken bij de drogist naar kruiden! Die zorgen ervoor dat je je vet sneller verbrandt en je stofwisseling sneller verloopt.

Groetjes!

----------


## BrokenHeart

Hey Four Roses,
Ik wil dieetpillen omdat ik zelf niet kan afvallen, ik heb dat al veel geprobeerd door gezond te eten en sporten, ik viel wel af, maar paar dagen erna hield ik het niet meer vol, begon veel te eten en kwam weer veel bij.
Daarom dacht ik dat dieetpillen het beste waren.
Ik ben mijn lichaam al 3 jaar beu, nu vond ik het wel tijd om er iets aan te doen. Snel en gemakkelijk..

Xxx

----------


## Four Roses

Aha, vandaar. Ik zou zeker geen dieetpillen gebruiken! Een goede tip is dan om het via acupunctuur te doen, ken je dat? Zij hebben ook veel soorten kruiden en thee om af te vallen.

----------


## BrokenHeart

Eum nee ken ik niet..

----------


## Four Roses

Acupunctuur dat is het volgende: je kunt voor alle soorten klachten behandeld worden door een arts die miniscule naalden op bepaalde punten in je lichaam steekt. De blokkades in je lichaam worden dan opgeheven. Bij jou zal het zijn dat je stofwisseling bv versneld wordt en de vetverbranding verhoogt wordt.

Meestal werkt die arts in combinatie met thee en kruiden die je moet gebruiken om het geheel te versnellen en effectiever te maken.

Kijk eens op http://www.acupunctuur.be Je woont in Belgie toch?  :Wink:

----------


## BrokenHeart

Ok, bedankt.
En ja, ik woon in België. :Smile:

----------


## Prevent Care

Zomaar dieetpillen gebruiken is niet verantwoord.
Voor een gedegen advies kan je rechtstreeks per pb met mij contact opnemen.

Rian Bruijne

----------


## davanzu21

Je kan chroom kopen, of kelp-lecithine. Chroom drukt het hongergevoel weg, en kelp-lecithine stimuleert stofwisseling en vetverbranding.

----------


## Prevent Care

Let bij het kopen van chroom op de verbinding. Een picolinaat verbinding is niet lichaamsidentiek en uit diverse onderzoeken komt naar voren dat deze stof in combinatie met chroom kankerverwekkende eigenschappen kan hebben.
Kelp is prima te gebruiken, mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een complex preparaat.
Het verhoogd de werking van de schildklier.

Rian Bruijne
Prevent Care

----------

